# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Agents head to Frankfurt with new Amis, David Bowie series and new Colfer - The Bookseller

## Dream Guide Team

The Bookseller*Agents head to Frankfurt with new Amis, David Bowie series and new Colfer**The Bookseller*Supernormality deals with the way that scientific research into the apparent fringes of psychologymediums, *lucid dreaming* and telepathyhas led to *...***

----------

